# Teen Skype Group



## Cam1

*If you want to be added promptly I'd suggest you add me on Skype, and please mention that you want to be added to the Skype Group in your message*. If not, just post here and I will add you as soon as I can. My Skype name is "Cambiss".

Also, made this: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/teen-skype-group-634/

*To be added faster add "limmy.f*ckthepolis" on Skype! Send him a request asking to be added to the group. (* is U)*


----------



## ShadyGFX

Cam1 said:


> Would anyone be interested in getting a Skype chat group going for the teen members on this site?
> 
> If you want to join it it, add me on Skype and I'll add you to the group. There's a link to my Skype account under my picture and info on this page, or search my account name "cambiss". If none of that works message me on this site.
> 
> I figured it would be cool to have an instant messaging group on here, whether it be just for chat, to talk about SA related issues, and to get to know other people who are going through the same thing as yourselves. Whether you use skype often or hardly at all, join!
> 
> Or if there all ready is one, let me know
> 
> Also, made this: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/teen-skype-group-634/


At last lol I was poking this idea around for a while but no response. I'll add you as soon as I get my laptop (I'm on my phone)


----------



## Sardines

Why not, might be beneficial if this gets rolling ^^


----------



## linabean

sounds cool


----------



## Cam1

3 people so far, anyone else interested send me a request on Skype or message me


----------



## Patriot

Yeah, sounds cool


----------



## Sardines

We already got a Skype group going, feel free to add Cam on Skype so he'll get you added too !


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Sounds cool, I added you


----------



## Strwbrry

Cool! Should I just add the OP?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

So after I added the OP and he added me to the group is that it? Because it shows that I don't have the other people in the group added, do I need to add them?


----------



## Cam1

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So after I added the OP and he added me to the group is that it? Because it shows that I don't have the other people in the group added, do I need to add them?


You can communicate to everyone in the group just by typing into the group chat. You could add the rest though. I don't think many people were on skype at the time though.


----------



## Cam1

No one is ever on


----------



## ShadyGFX

Cam1 said:


> No one is ever on


I keep trying to chat but my skype mobile isn't working so I can't send messages


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Cam1 said:


> No one is ever on


I can't tell if someone other than you is on unless I add them.


----------



## Cam1

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I can't tell if someone other than you is on unless I add them.


Add them 

Patrick is one that seems to be on (Patriot on here), as well as Pavel. Haven't seen anyone else yet.


----------



## Cam1

Ikallie85, Setareh, and Mont Gomery... try deleting me from Skype and sending me another request. For some reason my messages and group adds for you guys aren't sending and I don't know how to fix it :/

Everyone else had been added to it with no problem though.


----------



## Strwbrry

Cam1 said:


> Ikallie85, Setareh, and Mont Gomery... try deleting me from Skype and sending me another request. For some reason my messages and group adds for you guys aren't sending and I don't know how to fix it :/
> 
> Everyone else had been added to it with no problem though.


Meh, I added you again. 
Problem?


----------



## Cam1

Strwbrry said:


> Meh, I added you again.
> Problem?


Skype name?


----------



## Cam1

Bump


----------



## Monhdude

This sounds like a really great idea. i will add you once i get my laptop back


----------



## Umyaya

there is a group on www.tinychat.com/sasroom . Everyone is super nice.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

hunter.wiley50
new to skype lol


----------



## shnbwmn

Gonna add you just now, just busy redownloading


----------



## Cam1

Awesome. Will add you all tonight.


----------



## Cam1

Reached 20 people


----------



## Define Lies

I've added you!


----------



## Cam1

Bump


----------



## Cam1

BuMp


----------



## Cam1

Bump.


----------



## Cam1

Bump.


----------



## CefaliK

Skype chat is bumpin


----------



## Cam1

Bumparoni and Cheese.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Is this still going on?


----------



## Cam1

Paradox Frog said:


> Is this still going on?


Yes, we have 20 members or so. Add me on Skype and I'll ad you


----------



## Cam1

Bump


----------



## Nicks485

i'll give it a go to.


----------



## Atari82

Haven't really been on a lot, cause of school! So dnt kick me out lol


----------



## Cam1

Atari82 said:


> Haven't really been on a lot, cause of school! So dnt kick me out lol


No worries, there's like 35 people in the group, and half are rarely ever on


----------



## FallingChip

I just added you


----------



## Cam1

Bump


----------



## zrichardson1

yess add me on skype  zararichardson


----------



## Cam1

added


----------



## Narkier

Um, can I join? My Skype username's crash_nebulas.


----------



## Cam1

Narkier said:


> Um, can I join? My Skype username's crash_nebulas.


Also added


----------



## Narkier

Thank you!


----------



## daniel11206

add me yo my Skype is dang199111206


----------



## asw12345

my skype name is andrew.williams0325


----------



## omfgletmejoin

How do I join the group? My skype name is the******estnig


----------



## omfgletmejoin

Uh...yeah. I should probably make a new account to change that skype name.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

omfgletmejoin said:


> How do I join the group? My skype name is the******estnig


Just add the OP and he will accept you. It's cambiss


----------



## Brad

Add me: swimmer056


----------



## zrichardson1

soo is their a certain time you all go on there to talk or is it just whenever?


----------



## Shadow2009

Mines is aaroncampbell93 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## Cam1

Okay adding everyone.

Yes, people are usually on around 10-3am EST, sometimes other parts of the day... not sure what time that is in Australia though.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Man, Skype's gotta fix the lag problem, I can't have a conversation if I have to wait 3 hours to hear them say "Hi" back, even though they said it 3 hours ago.


----------



## Norton

zrichardson1 said:


> yess add me on skype  zararichardson


When do you usually use skype. We should talk sometime if you are interested. Mine is jolaw506


----------



## jingybopa

Umyaya said:


> there is a group on www.tinychat.com/sasroom . Everyone is super nice.


 Actually, most people are super nice, but one of the room runners siv is a paranoid, megalomaniac, dictatorial prick....

To quote someone in the know: "Siv told me I couldn't mod anyone without coming to him first"

which would be fine except for the fact that siv doesn't follow the tinychat rules himself. He also bans people who have done nothing wrong, simply because he doesn't like them.


----------



## diglet95

I would love to do this and help me get over my SA. I can share stories and we can go from there and encourage eachother. My sskype is diglet95 if you want to add me


----------



## Evalina

I'd like to be added.. Skype name~ EvaEnlightened


----------



## NoHeart

I'm always willing to chat with people at nihil.man


----------



## Cam1

NoHeart said:


> I'm always willing to chat with people at nihil.man


Will add you to it


----------



## bullsfan

Hey all. My skype name is whopper.king1.


----------



## Massive

I'd be down to have a group Skype chat but we should organize it beforehand so it's planned


----------



## Mellodwell

I haven't skyped before but i'll try it. My username is Mellodwell


----------



## Billywig

.


----------



## Chieve

i joined

my name is stevensimione93


----------



## Cam1

Bump.


----------



## Cam1

BUmp.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker

Add me! Pokedollars.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Hey, can you add me too? My skype ID is dealsneverwalking


----------



## nogranola

im down. victoria.nogranola


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I rarely ever log onto Skype (I mean like once every month or two), but my Skype name is also beyondosiris.


----------



## Cam1

Cool. Thanks for the sticky 


Also, sent you all FR's.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Cam1 said:


> Cool. Thanks for the sticky


Your welcome. Seriously, it was me who sent a message to Cat in Hat asking him to make this a sticky.


----------



## jdeere7930

My skype is jdeere7930 , still pretty new to it though


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Is this primarily voice chat ? cause I'm not native english and I suck 

But i'm fine with text and even cam

Oh wait, and I'm not a teen...


----------



## Orchestrated

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Is this primarily voice chat ? cause I'm not native english and I suck
> 
> But i'm fine with text and even cam
> 
> Oh wait, and I'm not a teen...


Same question. I'm fine with chatting but I can't show my face on cam :afr


----------



## Cam1

Orchestrated said:


> Same question. I'm fine with chatting but I can't show my face on cam :afr


It's primarily text chat


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Ok, so is this teen ONLY ?

If not, I will join.


----------



## Orchestrated

Cam1 said:


> It's primarily text chat


:hs

I tried to add you, not sure it worked though. manthatorchestra is my username


----------



## madisonjane

Ok, I added you. So am I in the group?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

is this group only for teens or ?


----------



## That guy over there

ive joined  I will say hai


----------



## Mani14

i'd like to try this. i added the OP, i'm rebecca.o93 in case it didn't work


----------



## Cam1

RenegadeReloaded said:


> is this group only for teens or ?


The average age of the group seems to be 16-18, but there is someone who's 22. If you don't mind talking to teenagers sure I'll add you to it


----------



## Brad

Can you re add me? I left by accident 

swimmer056


----------



## tolstoi

Just joined this forum. Could u add me too? fysel88 dont be confused with the number im not a nazi nor am i 24 actually im 18


----------



## Moochie

Can you add me to the group?
angeldoxie1 :]


----------



## dohr

Can i be added? dohr22


----------



## Cam1

Added everyone I think, my Skype friends list is getting overwhelming LOL.


----------



## ShaneHudson

Hehe ^^ Add meh : shahsq 16 btw


----------



## Jawi96

HUZZAH! I am now a proud haver of skype! with absolutely zero friends!

do me a solid and add ioftenshave


----------



## Sourdog

add me lego16162


----------



## Raphael200

I wanna join!

generalthepanda,Lol,yavohl,I was out of names!


----------



## Cam1

ShaneHudson said:


> Hehe ^^ Add meh : shahsq 16 btw


Name not found :stu

Add me "Cambiss"


----------



## Cam1

added the rest of you


----------



## Raphael200

Thanks cam1


----------



## MizzMaroc

Seems nice 
Can you add me?? MizzMarocje


----------



## Cassie Elizabeth

I wan to join too!!!


----------



## Cassie Elizabeth

Add me please chiarra.engleheart


----------



## Lazi

Add me too, lazi22617


----------



## lonelythinker

Anyone can feel free to add me also 
username: wolfnoctorium


----------



## lonelythinker

Cam1 said:


> Would anyone be interested in getting a Skype chat group going for the teen members on this site?
> 
> If you want to join it it, add me on Skype and I'll add you to the group. There's a link to my Skype account under my picture and info on this page, or search my account name "cambiss". If none of that works message me on this site.
> 
> I figured it would be cool to have an instant messaging group on here, whether it be just for chat, to talk about SA related issues, and to get to know other people who are going through the same thing as yourselves. Whether you use skype often or hardly at all, join!
> 
> Or if there all ready is one, let me know
> 
> Also, made this: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/teen-skype-group-634/


I'd like to be added to the group thanks.


----------



## Rcoky243

I want to join I added you


----------



## blahblahbee

add me: *chanjoo.love*


----------



## gabby1032

i'd like to join the group. my skype name is gabby1032


----------



## Feliciaxx

i'd like to be added  skype; faye_xx2


----------



## TheaterofHope

My username is TheaterofHope

Is there a specific time we meet or do you just chat to whoever is online?


----------



## TheaterofHope




----------



## nullptr

I'll join this group. My username is muaddibofdune.


----------



## Othees

quailquack


----------



## Seaweedface

Please add me- *buckwheatgroats* !


----------



## Immature or Insecure

add me, rai.white4


----------



## Niregonian

I'd like to join! My skype: Niregonian


----------



## JMaria06

Add me please! Jubel.Maria =)


----------



## mclericp

ok time for me to step into da spotlight!

add me: skoomadealer55

i think it should be correct


----------



## Cam1

Added all of you I believe


----------



## TempestChild

May I join? tempestchildbc


----------



## aryelle34

Could I join? My Skype is; flameprincess_ 


:3


----------



## superintegral0027

I'd like to join as well!

Skype: [ ... ]


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Add me Moarnoiseplease


----------



## Lein

If by any chance something is happening here on this thread, add me: *programuotojs*


----------



## Tibble

Ok cam I added you!


----------



## skogbrann

My username is rebivsds (tha only username I came up with), so add me if anyone want to


----------



## Junkhead

Ive just got skype and my username is funhouse1996 please add me to this if its not too much trouble


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

My skype name is StrangBoy1x- s and r capitalized


----------



## classy bulldog

i got skype on my phone, anyone feel free to add me: sunnyjambo


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Nobody added me to the group. What gives?


----------



## Junkhead

Yeah me neither


----------



## Cam1

anti-socialsocialite said:


> Nobody added me to the group. What gives?





Junkhead said:


> Yeah me neither


I'm going through my contact requests right now and don't see any that mention SAS or the Skype group.

Skype names?

TBH I don't check the thread all that often either, I just assume people add me on skype but from the looks of it they just post their names here. Lots of adding to do tonight


----------



## Cam1

aryelle34 said:


> Could I join? My Skype is; flameprincess_
> 
> :3


In a search it shows 5 different people under that name. Can you add me instead?


----------



## Cam1

DragnoticChaos4231 said:


> My skype name is StrangBoy1x- s and r capitalized


User name not found, add me "cambiss"


----------



## Cam1

I just completely destroyed my laptop, so if someone else could add people to the group for a few weeks that would be awesome. :/


----------



## BlueLaw

I guess why not. I'm "redweegee".


----------



## Spritz11

I'm "Lola Ivey" if anyone feels like a chat. I don't bite


----------



## Shadow2009

aaroncampbell93


----------



## GoldenRayleigh

I'd like to join shadowgate75


----------



## jackbarrett

Cam1 said:


> I just completely destroyed my laptop, so if someone else could add people to the group for a few weeks that would be awesome. :/


Looks like nobody will do it for you. They are here only to take, not to give :um


----------



## broosy

I'd like to be added to the group skype name: tristanbroosy


----------



## Glass Child

Added. Hope you get a new comp soon.


----------



## JustAPhase

Can I be added?
Skype: noobishcholo


----------



## Purple Penguin

-


----------



## SJK

Add me please, sohail_.khan


----------



## XEN

add me please: letz-talk


----------



## Lonely n Cold

Why not? Name: QuadPoker. 

Add if you want.


----------



## LonelyTeen

Added, Karny142 is my skype


----------



## Ignopius

I'm interested in joining a Skype group my name is parker.cascia


----------



## hd1235

Is this still going on? If so, my username is "Afobado" - from russia (not true, i just like russia)


----------



## Ignopius

hd1235 said:


> Is this still going on? If so, my username is "Afobado" - from russia (not true, i just like russia)


Yeah it's still going on. Add me parker.cascia


----------



## It Never Ends

I'd also like to join.

thewretchedx

Feel free to add me, anyone!


----------



## Missymutt

Id like to join

Skype: minniemutt


----------



## Wreckless

If this is still a thing, wreckless2060, I'll join.


----------



## SNS

Add me pleas.

SufferNoSin


----------



## Psychologist

Added. My skype is Philosophicalbum


----------



## SarahDavis

Love this idea -

My skype is sarahd1214 .


----------



## tomcickas

inflictas94
pls add


----------



## Limmy

If you guys want in the group add me  















<---my skype info should be like there.


----------



## EverEventer

Sure :3 taraphelan97


----------



## alee

Add if u wanna . Be happy to help out as a senior 
Skype: ahmedalee87


----------



## Zatch

I'm always up for a chat, my Skype is Veraviro. I'm up to literally talk about anything. If you need someone to talk to, or you just want to have a zany discussion for the heck of it, I'm your guy.


----------



## vanilla90

If anyone wants to talk, or needs a life coach, just private message me and we can talk on skype. Not posting my name on here haha


----------



## Saully

I'm up for this, my Skype is: saulburgess


----------



## somerinbro

associating my real life with my online life?
i don't think so, society
anyway that's a shame because skype could be not terrible


----------



## GoldenRayleigh

my name is Shadowgate75 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## jdizzle15

add me please?
jess.is.a.gaaay


----------



## Grim Reaper

I've got a skype. ^_^ I'll add.


----------



## fIashforward

f1ashforward

Add me


----------



## Lain

-


----------



## Thatguy55

I just got rid of skype because I had no one on it to talk to.... Guess I'll be downloading it again ahah


----------



## Thatguy55

Apologize for the double post, but I re downloaded Skype so if anyone wants to chat about SA or anything really, I'm always up for a chat.

j.bag123


----------



## Cam1

I am no longer a part of the Skype Group. If you wish to be added be sure to add Limmy. His skype is posted in the OP.


----------



## Jay M

Ill have a go, anyone can add; jay.millett


----------



## Orange Juices

hey, feel free to add me guys, 'cameron.betz', there's a fake one, so maybe add both if you're unsure, i'm from vic btw. Always incredibly bored so it'd be great to talk to some new people


----------



## Fivepastten

This is all about recovery, and what better way to recover than to connect with people suffering your same pain.

Skype name; Fivepastten


----------



## Kalliber

zeak16 xD


----------



## pansie707

My Skype is the same as my username on this site: pansie707 Add me!!!


----------

